# more rally brags!



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Last month Kessy and Gizmo entered their 1st rally trials and did great. They got their APDT RL1 titles (which is similar to an AKC RN). So this time around they were entered in level 2 which is like the AKC RA. There were 2 trials in 1 day, and both were entered in level 1 and 2 so it was 8 runs total for me...it was a long day but I am proud of my guys!! :wub:

Gizmo is a little rally machine...he placed in all of the classes, including level 1B which is really competitive. He got a 208 and 202 in level 1B and got 1st and 4th places. In level 2A (his first time competing off leash! he did awesome and you'd never know the leash came off), he got a 193 and a 201 and got 5th and 2nd places. His score would have been higher...but he starts to sit crooked when he gets excited so lost points for that!!

Kessy did great too and beat Gizmo out a couple of times. She got a 195 and 199 in level 1B, and I *think* a 199 and 203 in 2A and got 3rd and 1st places. 

So...both have 2 out of the 3 legs for their RL2 titles. Their next trial is in about a month so hopefully they can get their 3rd leg there.

Here they are with their ribbons...Gizmo's are on the top and Kessy's are on the bottom!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a huge congrats and I love the pic!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Very nice picture. Congrats on your title legs. Rally is fun.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow! Look at ALL those ribbons! What a handsome pair, congrats for such a successful trial!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

CONGRATS! What fun you must have had!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Such a great picture! Our club has rally classes, maybe we'll give it a try


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you  
I like rally because it is something that I can train in the backyard, on my own. I did take obedience/rally classes years ago and competed with other dogs so I am familiar with the signs and rules. I haven't taken any classes with these guys - Kessy never saw a rally sign before our first trial last month, and Gizmo only trained with signs once. But Gizmo could focus through ANYTHING, he really is amazing (especially for a JRT!) and Kessy is a little distracted by all the activity but she works just fine. It's not her favorite thing, I think it is a little low-key for her, but she still does a good job and gets good scores. Hopefully by the end of the year I can get an ARCH and RL3 on both which will be a challenge...I might go further than that with Gizmo since he is amazing at rally and he loves it, but we'll see!

I will try to get some pics/video from our next trial. My husband usually comes along and he could have taken pics/video, but Djenga had a tooth pulled last week and needed to go to the vet because I thought it was looking funny, so he took her and didn't make it to the trial til late.

APDT Rally is great because there are so many different titles you can earn and I've heard that it is more challenging than AKC, but it depends on what you have available in your area...APDT is popular here!
But here is a list of the APDT titles...could only find it in PDF form...
http://www.apdt.com/rally/forms/pdf/exhibitors/title_tracking.pdf


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Just wanted to share some news about our most recent trials!

Kessy got her 1st AKC RN leg last weekend with a score of 98 and 4th place. I am doing AKC Rally with her to get her a PAM which she'll get after being titled in schutzhund, herding (HGH), and rally.

We also had another APDT trial yesterday. Kessy was entered in level 1B and got a 207. There was a 5 way tie of 210's (perfect scores) for 1st place - so no ribbons there! Then she and Gizmo were entered for their last level 2 leg. Kessy finished with a score of 204 and 2nd place, and Gizmo with a 195 and 5th place.
So now they both have their RL2 titles! Here they are with their ribbons...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our club sponsored an AKC rally/obedience trial this weekend- I was a steward at the rally ring and had a great time! Now I'm sorry I haven't worked with Stosh, he would do well with it. Congratulations to your guys! A 98!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats to you all ! I love the pic with both of them and their ribbons


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I just had to share Gizmo's video from this weekend...he got a perfect score (210) in one of his level 2 runs! :wub:





It was kind of a miserable day - it was so hot and humid  I was thinking it'd be cool and rainy...but nope. And I had 12 runs to do between the 2 dogs! I hardly got a break all morning. I was pretty miserable and so were the dogs but we sat in my van in the A/C whenever we got a chance!

But Gizmo and Kessy both got their first 2 level 3 legs, Gizmo with 2 firsts and Kessy with 2 seconds - level 3 is comparable to RE. They also got a bunch of legs towards their level 1 and 2 championships. They both placed every time out, except Gizmo NQ'd once because he forgot how to do a right finish. So I came home with 11 place ribbons.

The scores for their level 3 legs were all around 195 to 199. They would have been higher, but I didn't have time to teach the one bonus exercise which would have been 10 points. The level 3 entry was last minute and that was the one exercise I hadn't had a chance to work on...and I'd just hoped it wasn't in the course. Oh well, they still did really well! The rest of the scores for the day were mostly between 195 and 208 with one 210.


----------

